# Gucci Ladies Model 2000 Movement



## weedram (May 19, 2008)

Many moons ago (before I knew anything about watches) I bought my wife a Gucci model 2000.

She wore it for a few years but for the last 2 or 3 it has laid broken in a drawer. The battery was replaced but it still will not work. I remember at the time getting an exorbitant quote for repair.

Anyway as it has some sentimental value she hasn't thown it out, and I would like to have a go at repairing it. I took the back off last night to see if I could identify the movement, expecting to see an ETA one. It is without doubt a generic movement but doesn't have any identifying marks on it - so not an ETA then? Do any of you guys either know what movement it is or know how I could identify it. If I can identify the movement I should be able to replace it fairly cheaply.

Many thanks

Alan


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Alan.

I am afraid to say, that most Gucci's i have come across have cheap Chinese movements in them, not exactly what you would expect to find in a expensive fashion watch...the good news is though it should make replacement very cheap...

Can't help you with identification though, but any good independant Jeweler should be able to help.

Keith


----------



## ticking.gareth (May 18, 2008)

hello alan,

if it is poss to take a pic of the movement,i may be able to tell which movement it is,if thats any help at all.

gareth


----------

